# Purchasing plans (G-Code) for my CNC Router



## Dukie94 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello Everyone,
I am looking to purchase plans for my CNC router (Mach3).
If you want to build a rocking horse you to a local woodcraft store purchase the plans trace them out and cut the parts on your bandsaw, drill them with your drill press, sand them with your sander and then screw them together.
Now I have a CNC Router I would like to do all that work with my CNC router.
Except maybe the sanding.
Does anyone know where to purchase plans and G-Code for a CNC Router.
For example a hope chest, a clock, a guitar etc.
Thank you,
Philip


----------



## Ryan360 (Jun 22, 2015)

I never purchased pre-made/generated g-code, but im sure you can different places. Id recommend getting cut2d (unless you hoping to do 3d projects) it runs about 150$ and can have work pieces up to 24x24". Its super easy to adapt to, and you could draw your own parts up and generated your own g-code pretty easy.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

It would be very hard to sell ready made g-code to cut projects because you need to know the capabilities of the machine it will be used on. Some machines can cut accurately at 200 in/min where other need to run about 40-50 in/min because they are not built as well as other machines. The feeds and speeds need to be right so you get the best cut possible and the most use out of each bit and without knowing what the machine is capable of makes this impossible. You also need to take in to account the setup of each machine because 2 machines that are the same but are setup differently with different support, cable handling, and any accessories added by the owners will impact the performance of the machine. 

If you do not want to program the design or g-code yourself you would need to find someone willing to do your designs based on your machine's capabilities and be willing to make any needed changes to make the files run on your machine. It would be best if the person is local so they can see how the machine runs and would have a better idea how to program the files for your setup, but it could also be done through email and phone.


----------



## David Cunningham (Oct 21, 2015)

Doing the drawing in CAD takes a LOT more time than generating code from an existing model (dwg/dxf etc.) I can import a simple cad 2d and have it coded in a few minutes usually if it's just 2d cutout work. It's best to buy a package like mentioned above and learn to do your own code. I use MasterCAM myself. This simple drawing of a banjo bridge may take me 1/2 to 1 hour to get the geometry exactly how I want it but the coding only takes about five minutes to generate the paths and do a final manual edit with an M00 for clamp change.


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

If you have Vectric's VCarve Pro, there are quite a few free projects out there. Here are a few links that I have.

Free CNC Projects

Vectric Labs Blog

ShopBot Projects

CNC Archives | Woodworking |Videos | Plans | How To

CNC Pattern Directories -ToolsToday.com- CNC Vector Art Directory


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

I think what you are really after is 3 D models. gather a collection of those, and learn how to assemble them. from that point you can create your own G code. Vectric Aspire is great to create any 3 d models. Design and Make CNC Projects

Study what you see on the Design and make web site. they specialize in helping paste together ideas..


----------

